# Finest Photo to Potrait Painting



## vandirect (Oct 10, 2009)

Sharing with you some cool portrait painting gallery that made use of photos and transformed into oil paint by real oil painters, a true work of art! Give me your comments/suggestions about it. These are unusual gift ideas that I would recommend surprising your family/friends if ever you want to give something unique to them.




























The paintings really look artistic and real... I love paintings even before, and I think giving a painting to someone is one of the most memorable gifts one can receive, especially if it is a unique gift idea. For more photo to portrait pictures of these, check this out.​


----------

